# 2 of my babies



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

okay my scanner just packed up not having a great day but I managed to get photos they are not that good i'm afraid

Becky









Radar


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry about that guys you should be able to see the pics now


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

They're very cute cats. They remind me of Morris :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I just love big orange kitties!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

They look like a couple of cute cats. Being a M*A*S*H fan, I am looking forward to seeing a picture of Hawkeye, too! <hint, hint, hint>

Peace,
Mike


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

heres hoping this works, I figured out that when I close the website down I am downloading from the pic disapear but any how managed to get another one and it is Hawkeye the fun loving one of the family.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow -- you have a thing for orange kitties! They are all so cute -- they are such a pretty red color. Hawkeye looks like just a doll. I want to hug him.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

3 Oranges hehe jk, they are all adorable and look quite plump too! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very pretty kitties.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Are they sisters? They are so sweet!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Gorgeous cats...


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks guys becky is mother to Hawkeye & Radar, we were only meant to get one of them but when we saw them we didn't want to split the family up so we got all 3


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

I love your little "tiger" kitties!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Thankyou but I won't tell them that they already know how cute they are


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Madmissie said:


> thanks guys becky is mother to Hawkeye & Radar, we were only meant to get one of them but when we saw them we didn't want to split the family up so we got all 3


Awwww, how sweet.... >><<


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

I love orange kitties too...that was what I was originally looking for in the shelters before Fergus dropped in on my lap!


----------

